# West Palm Beach Dog Show 3-8-08



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

We got up early to go up to West Palm. Southern Blvd, has all been redone since I was up there last and nothing looked the same. I thought for sure I would miss my turn but finally found it. Thank goodness.

12 Maltese Entered

Puppy 6 - 9 Months Dogs
9 Cherub's Bikram Of Blue Moon
15 Cara Mia Marshmallow Sundae

Puppy 9 - 12 Months Dogs
19 Marcris Lover's Trade Mark

12 - 18 Months Dogs
17 Jambet Magic Man

Bred by Exhibitor Dogs
7 Donryn Thief of Hearts

Puppy 9 - 12 Bitches
8 Midas Spiritual Of Faith

Open Bitches
10 Kismet Rock and Roll
12 TaLin's Executive Decision
14 Midas Dixieland Delight
*<span style="color:#0000ff">16 Angel's Addicted To Love We got to see Bonnie again. She was very happy to see Mr Wookie and took him around to show him to many people.*
18 Kismet Special Addition

Best of Breed Competition
11 Ch Chatterbox Nothin' But Love

Those in Red, I just do NOT recall seeing in the ring so I do not think they were Shown. 

There was one Maltese (15) that no matter what the handler did, just would NOT walk at all. I can't imagine how frustrating that was. The puppy was so cute though.

Here are some of the photos I did take.
















































Puppy March, NO I will NOT GO! Handler says, PLEASE Walk... Puppy says NOPE, no way.




























And I LOVE this photo! Glynnette always shows her LOVE of Maltese so well.



















Joyce Watkins and Betty Jo White were there also... and who knows, who else was there. Saddly the night before the show a friend of mine lost his Father so I was a bit out of it, feeling teary.

enJOY!
Melanie







</span>


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Awesome pics again, Melanie!!! :biggrin: We went to the show on Sunday, but with the time change and waking up so early, I forgot my camera. :brownbag: 

Bonnie and Joyce's Maltese were breathtaking!!! They were all beautiful, but you could tell which two were Macris and Angels. It was sooo cool.

Are you going to the Davie show next weekend? I might try to make it to the Davie show. I'm definitely addicted!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have never been to a dog show but I know it would be so nice to attend one. Love the pictures!!!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Beautiful Malteses and fantastic pictures. :smheat:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lucky you!!! Look at that third picture, the hair on the dog's ears hangs over the table!!! WOW! :w00t: 

Mel, I'm sorry about your friend's father.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Great photos,Melanie. :aktion033: They're so beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for sharing such great pictures!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, thank you for sharing! Those Maltese are all breathtaking, but the first one has stolen the show and the one third picture down..wowza!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great shots. Bonnie's dog is beautiful :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

gorgeous gorgeous maltese!!! Thanks for sharing these beautiful pictures!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I have to agree with Brit. Bonnie's dog was beautiful. Who won? Did I miss that?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you for the pictures. I will have to go to one of the shows one day. All of the puppies are just beautiful.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Lucky you!!! Look at that third picture, the hair on the dog's ears hangs over the table!!! WOW! :w00t:
> 
> Mel, I'm sorry about your friend's father.[/B]


Thank you. I feel so sorry for my friend also. He had so many unresolved "issues" with his Father. Now it's too late and I know this will bother him always.

That dog is CH Chatterbox Nothin' But Love.

Mary Ann, I had two people sitting to my right and three on my left talking to me while they were showing and I missed who won. SORRY! I am sure you can go to infodog and find out who won.

:HistericalSmiley: The first photo is the puppy that wouldn't walk. That poor handler was so frustrated when that dog would not walk. That dog is priceless looking though so I wish him great luck.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

These were great pictures, and how proud I was (of Dian!) to see that two of the group were from Midis kennels!  (Where my Midis is from; not from MY Midis, of course! but possibly close relatives).

I love it when you guys share these pictures from shows since I've never actually been to one. The Malts in the shows are just so perfect and beautiful! Thanks for posting pics! 

Cyndi


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Those pictures are awesome, thanks for sharing.

Sorry to hear about your friends Father.


----------

